# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hoge frequentie pieptoon in beide oren

## Spockey

Lieve Lezer,


Al vele jaren had ik van de een op andere dag last van een naar irritante pieptoon in mijn beide oren waar ik maar niet vanaf leek te komen.
Men zegt wel eens dat is je gehoorbeentje, je evenwichtsorgaan is dan kapot, je begint dan langzaam doof te worden, je moet ermee leren leven.

Tja, ho even dat moet ik toch verder laten onderzoeken en ging naar de huisarts.
Ik ging met een verwijsbrief naar een KNO-arts en die legde uit dat dit iets uitzonderlijks was dat niets te maken zou hebben met doof worden.
Uiteindelijke antwoord was; "U moet er maar mee leren leven want hier kunnen wij niets aan veranderen".
Ik ging flink teleurgesteld weg natuurlijk met de gedachte aan een toekomst waarbij de onverklaarbare irritatie letterlijk en figuurlijk de boventoon zou voeren.

Nu plotseling ruim 5 jaar later, kwam ik het vastzitten van zenuwen in de rug - voor een behandeling van mijn afwijking van mijn wervelkolom (dubbele scoliose) bij een manueekl therapeut terecht.

Deze therapeut wist wat hij moest doen om de zenuwen echt goed vrij te krijgen..... ik werd flink gekraakt.
Na de 2e behandeling (enige weken geleden) werd ik werkelijk echt met stomheid geslagen en nu komt het.

NA DE BEHANDELING VAN MIJN NEK EN BOVENRUG.........WAS HET GEPEIP INEENS HELEMAAL WEG...!!!

Dat is nu precies ook de aanleiding waarom ik mij op dit forum heb aangemeld.

Want als ik door een eenvoudige (wel vervelende) behandeling een euvel dat ik al ruim 5 jaar had - verlost kan worden....... dan misschien u of een ander ook wel.

Ik hoop dat u en/of anderen net als ik gelukkig mogen worden na een bezoek aan een manueel therapeut.
Let op: U moet dus wel vastzittende zenuwen hebben en dit kan alleen een arts u vertellen. Bezoek dus altijd toch eerst uw huisarts en vraag om een kort onderzoek van wervelkolom en spieren rondom de rug en schouders.

Ik wens iedereen met deze klachten veel succes en moge mijn tip u weer gelukkig maken.

----------


## MissMolly

Een manueel therapeut kan inderdaad soms problemen oplossen die je helemaal niet in verband brengt met je gewrichtsklachten. Maar beknelde zenuwen kunnen door je hele lichaam allerlei rare en vervelende effecten hebben.

----------


## Piepx

Beste Spockey,

Ik kamp hier nu ook al jaren mee en dat ligt zeker ook aan zenuw beknelling in nek/rug. Heb je voor mij het adres/naam van je behandelaar van toen?

Dankjewel!

----------


## vragen

In Duitsland hebben ze succesvolle therapie tegen tinnitus. Meer informatie vind je op http://www.oorsuizen.net

Verder is oorzaak van oorsuizingen bekend door het gebruik van dieren verjagers. Deze werken met hele hoge tonen die mensen kunnen horen. Mensen klachten o.a. over oorsuizingen (tinnitus), hoofdpijn en oorpijn. Het meldpunt schadelijk geluid zoekt mensen die hierin ervaring hebben, met name kinderen en jongeren hebben hiervan hinder. De website is http://www.pieptonen.nl of bel met 06 49 13 77 77.

----------

